# Brittany Ferries robbers.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Because of my sis in law having a big birthday this year we booked my wife a 3 week car return in April £214 with discount.

As if that wasn't bad enough I thought I would just pop over for TWO DAYS on the event. BF price car return £207.:surprise:


Robbers.:crying:


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Get on with you 

Families cost 

Don’t I know it :frown2:

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But of course their priority will be "essential medication" £54 million.....

Agree totally, the prices from April onwards are crazy...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we will explore our green and pleasant land this year 

Gird your loins 

As I regale you with our next trip 

The MIFI is payed for 

So wether you like it or not you are getting it

And I am on a three wheeled bike 

Hopefully >

Together we are going to explore Gt Britain 

The hound from hell view >

The wine sodden me view:wink2:

As we limp along 

Come on what are you doing that’s better :nerd::smile2:

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Because of my sis in law having a big birthday this year we booked my wife a 3 week car return in April £214 with discount.
> 
> As if that wasn't bad enough I thought I would just pop over for TWO DAYS on the event. BF price car return £207.:surprise:
> 
> ...


We regularly pay around £100 for a period return to the mainland from the Isle of Wight. The crossing to Portsmouth takes just 40 minutes, to Southampton a bit longer at 1 hour. Either way, it makes Brittany Ferries prices seem quite reasonable:frown2:

I should add that those prices are for our little Hiyundai i10, our Motorhome would be well over a ton......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We'll be heading in any direction that fancies us, but won't be crossing the English channel :grin2:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Robbers*

For years, we've used the Eurotunnel apart from BF Portsmouth - Santander a couple of years ago.

On our return this year on 1st Feb, as per usual we were up sharp for Eurotunnel crossing and having taken cat to Pet Passport we trundled round to check-in.

Usually if we are early, we are offered an earlier train at no extra cost. This year they wanted +£125.!! Sod that and stuck to our 09:35 crossing.

Turns out there was a Eurostar train with problems and our check in was going to be delayed. Went outside and turned the gas back on and decided to have another coffee and breakfast. Just then, noticeboard flashed up proceed so back out, turned off gas and checked in even earlier. Was back in UK before our scheduled time so all OK.

Got as far as Rugby before finding a CL as fairly tired by this time.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is that the fast ferry Ray from Cherbourg? Last time I used that it was about £200 one way in the van. Mind you its an impressive beast. goes like the clappers. About 48 knotts I think.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We always use Eurotunnel - we still use Tesco vouchers (but try not to get peeved by their reduced value compared to years gone by) - they still feel like “free” money. 
When we have no vouchers, we still use Eurotunnel - the convenience, speed, and frequency of crossings is great for us. We rarely pay more than about £100 for a crossing. I did almost have a laughing fit when, like Alan at check in, we were offered an earlier crossing for an additional premium - of over twice the price we had paid for our ticket - not exactly a tough decision.
Our choices are helped by the fact that neither of us like being on the water - and the absence of surcharge for our length (9m).

Time to start planning a trip :smile2:


Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Is that the fast ferry Ray from Cherbourg? Last time I used that it was about £200 one way in the van. Mind you its an impressive beast. goes like the clappers. About 48 knotts I think.


No Barry. It the slow 6 hour crossing Caen to Portsmouth and back.

As I need to be in Bognor I'm looking at the Dieppe to Newhaven crossing being cheaper but more miles this side.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Result. Dieppe to Newhaven return in car only £96. Thats before my OAP discount.
So I will be able to go to the ball.



Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Result. Dieppe to Newhaven return in car only £96. Thats before my OAP discount.
> So I will be able to go to the ball.
> 
> Ray.


Well you had better hope there is a free bar Ray. When did you last go to a "Ball" in the UK Ray? £9.50 the other day in a Dales pub for a pint and a port and lemon. Fiver locally for a pint of Italian Pish Lager. You could go on the pish all afternoon where you are for that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, it's not my big day Barry but I bet we supply the plonk. The boot has always been solid alcohol but as of the 29th. March we will be subject to customs limits. 

Last time a round in UK cost me half a crown. Swore I would give up wine if we ran out when in UK. But then I saw the price of beer. Back to tea bags for me.


Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes, it's not my big day Barry but I bet we supply the plonk. The boot has always been solid alcohol but as of the 29th. March we will be subject to customs limits.
> 
> Last time a round in UK cost me half a crown. Swore I would give up wine if we ran out when in UK. But then I saw the price of beer. Back to tea bags for me.
> 
> Ray.


Ah I see. You could make up the cost of your ferry easily there Ray. Agree to supply all the booze, fill the car with half a ton of it then mark it up by 100%. It will still be cheaper than Tescos so everybody wins! Stick in case of Leffe Rituel for me for this brilliant idea. Thanks.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yes, it's not my big day Barry but I bet we supply the plonk. The boot has always been solid alcohol but* as of the 29th. March we will be subject to customs limits. *
> 
> Last time a round in UK cost me half a crown. Swore I would give up wine if we ran out when in UK. But then I saw the price of beer. Back to tea bags for me.
> 
> Ray.


Why are many people assuming the rules about excise duty on imports will re-imposed at the previous levels? I have not seen any UK Government announcement to that effect.

I think that in the short-term it is highly unlikely, for several reasons, including the fact that there is a whole generation who have never travelled under those rules within Europe, therefore it would be seen to them as just another tax and poltically not popular.

The fact that UK does place limits on imports from some countries does not mean that a UK Government free of EU rules will have to impose the same rules on imports from Europe.

I do not know the detailed legislation on such imports, but I suspect that a revision to legislation might be necessary to enforce a change.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was trying to keep that possibility quiet thank Geoff.


Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

Am I missing something here? 

Pru is doing a return crossing with a car, and you are doing a return crossing with a car. 

So the ONLY difference is that Pru is going for a longer period of time than you are, so why should there be any price differential?? 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cos I'm only going for 48 hours Andy and I keep getting promotions about cheap short breaks. But only from UK and not French.???


Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Cos I'm only going for 48 hours Andy and I keep getting promotions about cheap short breaks. But only from UK and not French.???
> 
> Ray.


Ah that explains thing a little better (I hadn't even thought about short break deals) I suspect it's all about market forces. I bet there are vastly more Brits wanting short breaks in France than there are Frenchmen wanting short breaks in Blighty

I have PM'd you my Club Voyage code, that will at least get you 10% off!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It just reaffirms my view that BF are monopoly robbers.


Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just tried to book a 4 day return to UK early April with BF, £229 with discount as it's close to Easter. DFDS still good at £76 return. No brainer really.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BF have introduced a new fare structure WWF 23 April....

Daylight robbery does not come close....

Three levels;

1. Economy pay 100% of fare at time of booking, no amendments possible. No refunds.

2. Standard pay 50% at time of booking, amendments cost £25 but cost is about £30 more than eceonomy

3. Elite pay 25% at time of booking, amendments foc but cost is about £30 more than economy

In other words put the price up whichever way you want to book and WE WANT YOUR MONEY.....


----------

